# Please pick this guy apart(:



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Just so you know, your not allowed to ask for a critique of a horse that is not yours. 

Is this your horse? You say that you can't do any thing about the photos so I'm just assuming he's not


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Then why are people posting pictures about horses they are potentially buying..?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SRCM16 said:


> Then why are people posting pictures about horses they are potentially buying..?


Your allowed to ask about horses your buying, or posibly breeding to.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The reason you are allowed for horses that you are looking to buy is that the seller, in posting photos of their horse for sale, is assumed to have given permission for these photos to be passed around for crititqueing and advice on buy/not buy. Same with breeding.
Otherwise, you must be sure that the owner of the horse in the photos has clearly given you permission to post them for critique.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Your allowed to ask about horses your buying, or posibly breeding to.


Ok then I'm allowed to post pictures of this guy.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Your allowed to ask about horses your buying, or posibly breeding to.


Ok then I'm allowed to post pictures of this guy.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be ashamed to have him in my pasture. How old is he?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks like a stud. Is that the case? He is absolutley stunning!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I wouldn't be ashamed to have him in my pasture. How old is he?


He's 10 years old. His coloring is stunning; and he passes it on to his foals so far too. 



tinyliny said:


> He looks like a stud. Is that the case? He is absolutley stunning!


Yes, and if I knew someone was going to jump on me like that I would've said so. :rofl: He's really calm for a stud too, I mean you wouldn't even guess because he's so level headed.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So why are you looking at him? For breeding or buying?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> So why are you looking at him? For breeding or buying?


A family friend of mine wants to breed to him and she wanted me to have you guys critique him, because she's not very good at picking apart conformation besides noticing if a horse has mutton withers, cow hocks, pigeon toes, etc.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You would be better to post him in the breeding section then.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> You would be better to post him in the breeding section then.


But I thought this was where you posted pictures if you wanted a horse critiqued? 
Anyway I'll go post there then.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You (or your friend) are looking at him for breeding. The ones who look at the breeding horses are usually found in the breeding section. They would be better to tell you if he was worth breeding to or not.


----------

